# jig saw blades



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you post a pic for us?


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

One of my pet peeves is what everyone calls a "jigsaw" is really a "saber saw". A jigsaw is really what people call a "scroll saw" now. So I guess people should be putting together ..."scroll saw puzzles" now!! Who was it that said it was OK to call tools by another name!!! 
Check this link...http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061115124236AAhIjlZ

Sorry... this has annoyed me for years. I'm an old fart!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Lowes, HD any hardware store has them. Not sure where you have been looking.


----------



## woody4249 (May 4, 2012)

Johnboy555 said:


> One of my pet peeves is what everyone calls a "jigsaw" is really a "saber saw". A jigsaw is really what people call a "scroll saw" now. So I guess people should be putting together ..."scroll saw puzzles" now!! Who was it that said it was OK to call tools by another name!!!
> Check this link...http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061115124236AAhIjlZ
> 
> Sorry... this has annoyed me for years. I'm an old fart!!


Well who ruffled your feathers today?
Terminologies change.......we used to have "rubbers" on the end of our pencils.....now they put them on the end of their *icks.

OK...OK....Just don't drink my beer or mess with my "Yankee Spiral Screwdriver" :jester:.....I'm an old fart too


----------



## Johnboy555 (Dec 30, 2007)

I know...I know.. it's just WHO decided that it's OK to change the names of tools? How many "screw twisters" have you got in your toolbox?? lol Although ever since they came out with the 18 volt battery I haven't used my Yankee screwtwister at all!! :no:


----------



## woody4249 (May 4, 2012)

Johnboy555 said:


> I know...I know.. it's just WHO decided that it's OK to change the names of tools? How many "screw twisters" have you got in your toolbox?? lol Although ever since they came out with the 18 volt battery I haven't used my Yankee screwtwister at all!! :no:


I started as a carpenter / joiner in the UK at 16 so I was practicing for 46 years until June of this year. I can't tell you how many spiral screwdrivers I wore out.
About 30 years ago I hired a bloke who had a box full of goodies with more technology than the first space capsule and it prompted me to get educated.

With all the CNC saws, routers. edgebanders, profilers, lazers and logistic equipment we acquired over the years.........the shame was I couldn't operate one of them on my own. 

My wife would always know where to find me at the weekends................. in the shed playing with my hand tools. I just looked and can not find my one and only Yankee anywhere.:no:


----------

